# Get out your blue lipstick!!



## Karren (Jul 7, 2010)

From now until the end of October 2010, members of the Pulmonary Hypertension community from all over the world are joining forces to generate awareness of the disease by trying to entice 40,000 people to provide a lipstick print (preferably blue) of their lips and help set a new Guinness World Recordâ„¢ and help put PH on the Map!!

Why Raising Awareness Of PH Is So Important

Evidence suggests that for every patient (children included) who has been diagnosed with PH, there's another going through a bewildering journey of 2-3 years, possibly being seen by up to 5 doctors, before a correct diagnosis is made.

The good news is that , although PH is incurable, there are new treatments that can help people with PH live longer and with a much better quality of life. The earlier the disease is diagnosed, the better the outcome.

The Blue Lip Link

Blue lips or cyanosis can indicate the presence of number of conditions including PH, so, to try and boost awareness of the condition, the Blue Lip logo was developed as a simple, eye catching motif to grab peopleâ€™s attention and inspire them to want to know more.

Get Involved In The World Record Attempt

Please 'lend your lipsâ€™ to our Guinness World Recordâ„¢ attempt by downloading and printing off one of our entry forms, following the instructions and posting your lip print (don't worry if you can't source blue lipstick, zinc or face paint) to your nearest participating PH organisation or to the Pucker Up 4 PH campaign office in the UK. (Details provided)

If you live with PH or a member of your family is affected by the condition, why not hold your own event to gather lip prints and raise awareness. We have posters, leaflets and information material available in 9 languages, which we are making available to all the participating PH organisations across the world who are supporting this initiative.

And Once You've Puckered Up???

Please take a few minutes to find out more about the condition and its non-specific symptoms. Weâ€™ve also put together a series of short PH Films featuring both people who live with it and those who want to do all they can to raise awareness of the disease in memory of a loved one.

If your interested please go to their website and sign up - Get Involved - World record attempt - Pucker Up 4 PH


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

Ichiban for men!

This sounds cool


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2010)

It sounds cool !! Too bad i don't have a blue lipstick.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It sounds cool !! Too bad i don't have a blue lipstick. How many people actually do?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 7, 2010)

I have blue greasepaint! I could do this.


----------



## Karren (Jul 7, 2010)

How about using blue eye shadow and clear lip gloss?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

^works but tastes awful. I've done that before.


----------



## Karren (Jul 7, 2010)

Your not supposed to eat it Hollie. Lol.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

^ My mistake :/

haha. It makes your lips really dry and you forget what's on em and go to make em moist and get a mouthful of eyeshadow!


----------



## Karren (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe mix it with lip plumper and your lips will be on fire so you won't lick them! Lol.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 7, 2010)

it would have a weird texture for printing, if you mixed e/s and balm or gloss.

this is a lovely idea, but as we've said- who has blue lipstick? lol


----------



## withlove2022 (Jul 7, 2010)

sounds really neat


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 8, 2010)

I want to do this so bad, alas no blue shadow.

Though i know you can get a frosty blue shadow from drugstores for like 2 bucks, though the color is a bit 80's in style


----------



## GlitzeyGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Blues a little much for me!


----------



## dbrennan90 (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get blue lipstick?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ill go to the beauty Supply or the 99cent store and get one. lol


----------

